# .xmp files



## Rachel (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello

I'm new to the Forum and even though my question is not truly Lightroom related, I'm sure there are some very knowledgeable people who can help.

I’ve noticed recently that my .xmp files have lost their original blank icon (no fill) and they now carry a Windows generic icon which means they can be opened with another program e.g. Paint. 

Is there a way to re-assign the *original* icon that is associated with the raw file?  I do not want to ‘open file with’ – in fact I don’t want it opened at all.  I want to make sure that it is not lost or deleted in error.

Any ideas please.

Thanks, Rachel


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi Rachel, welcome to the forum.

I think you are worrying needlessly. All that the file icon means is that there is a program specified as the *default* program should *you *select 'open' or double-click the file. If you're not in the habit of inspecting your xmp files then it really doesn't matter what the default program is. On one of my systems the default is set to "Wordpad" (which is fine for inspecting xmps), and on the other it's set to "ACDSee Pro" (which is no longer installed, so I'd need to 'open with' if I want to inpect files there). The point is that having a default program assigned just provides a quick way of opening a file, it does not prevent you opening the file with another program should you want to (providing it is capable of using the file). And on that subject your example of Paint isn't a good one, as Paint cannot read (i.e. open) xmp files.

None of this has any influence or impact on your concern about xmp files being lost or deleted in error. I don't understand the point you're making here.

Answering your question, I don't think you can 'unassign' the file association to create a 'blank' icon. Have you had a look to see what program is currently assigned as the default (Control Panel>Default Programs>Associate a file type or protocol with a program)?


----------



## Rachel (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Jim. I know it's not a life threatening problem, it's just one of those little niggles I would have liked to put right.  It's associated with wordpad at the moment but it could be changed to anything you like without any problem, it's just the unassociation with programmes that I was after.  I know in Windows XP days there was a free download that would remove the file association and leave it blank without removing the file.  I was looking for something similar to that.  But thanks for taking an interest.

This problem aside, I've looked up and down the site and there are lots of interesting subjects to help me to use Lightroom to its full potential.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 19, 2012)

If it bothers you that much, there do appear to be utilities available to 'unassociate' file types. Never tried any of them, so am not even going to provide the links, but if you google "remove file association Windows 7" you'll get hits...


----------



## Rachel (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks again Jim.


----------

